

Entreporn: a Dictionary Definition - adib
http://cubic-m.blogspot.com/2011/09/entreporn-dictionary-definition.html

======
aangjie
Ha... it's about time we came up with a word and a definition for this type of
journalism... Go..

------
rinrae
can't wait to see "entreporneur" in someone's twitter bio.

